# [S.F.D.W.] 23.02.07 Pizzaplauder !!!!



## Coffee (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo Franken,

auch im Februar wollen wir uns wieder auf einen Pizzaplauder treffen. Diesmal mit etwas mehr vorlaufzeit, damit auch die üblichen ausredenerfinder keine mehr haben  

also termin:

*Freitag 23.02.07

19.00 Vecchia Osteria (Rieter- Ecke Rückertstr.)*

wie immer bitte ich kurzes "ja i komm" hier in den thread zu schreiben damit ich platz organisieren kann.


freu mich

coffee


----------



## Beerchen (5. Februar 2007)

ja i komm 

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thyrax (5. Februar 2007)

i komm entweder zu zweit oder gar net . aber i sag noamal bscheid 

Ciao,
thyrax


----------



## showman (5. Februar 2007)

@ Riddick, halt uns mal nen Platz in euerer Nähe frei damit des net wieder ewig dauert  

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (5. Februar 2007)

*pfeif*


----------



## Riddick (6. Februar 2007)

showman schrieb:


> @ Riddick, halt uns mal nen Platz in euerer Nähe frei damit des net wieder ewig dauert


Wird gemacht.  


@Coffee

Für mich bitte diesmal 3 Plätze einplanen.


Riddick


----------



## Jenny999 (6. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen, wir werden dann hoffentlich auch mal wieder dabei sein, obwohl evtl. noch eine Einweihungsfeier ansteht...aber vielleicht wird diese ja wegen uns auf Samstag verschoben *gg*

Jenny (& Gerd)


----------



## SpongeBob (6. Februar 2007)

Riddick schrieb:


> Für mich bitte diesmal 3 Plätze einplanen.
> 
> 
> Riddick



Hast du nicht ganz groß was von abnehmen gesagt? Hmm.


----------



## Andrea67 (6. Februar 2007)

...da das bei mir mit dem fränkischen noch nicht so klappt, werf ich mal ein norddeutsches "bin dabei" in die Runde  

Andrea


----------



## SpongeBob (20. Februar 2007)

Ich melde mal noch 2 Kumpels von mir mit an. Die sind noch nicht aktiv im Forum aber lesen viel.

So!


----------



## sideshowbob (20. Februar 2007)

dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (22. Februar 2007)

oki, tisch ist reserviert.

bis morgen 

coffee


----------



## showman (22. Februar 2007)

Müssen leider für morgen absagen. Ist was dazwischen gekommen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (22. Februar 2007)

sehr schade

coffee


----------



## showman (22. Februar 2007)

Ja, Nina hat wieder was aus dem Kindergarten mitgebracht    und zur Sicherheit bleiben wir lieber zu Hause um net alle anzustecken falls es ansteckend ist.

Gruß Showman


----------



## sideshowbob (22. Februar 2007)

showman schrieb:


> Ja, Nina hat wieder was aus dem Kindergarten mitgebracht    und zur Sicherheit bleiben wir lieber zu Hause um net alle anzustecken falls es ansteckend ist.
> 
> Gruß Showman



und ich habs irgendwo anders her ... also schauts bei mir auch schlecht aus


----------



## Beerchen (22. Februar 2007)

Hey Ihr Bazillenmutterschiffe, ab in den Ultimativen Invalidenrententhread mit Euch 
Wünsch Euch allen gute Besserung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich komm (muss ja schließlich noch meine Schulden begleichen).


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (23. Februar 2007)

showman schrieb:


> Ja, Nina hat wieder was aus dem Kindergarten mitgebracht    und zur Sicherheit bleiben wir lieber zu Hause um net alle anzustecken falls es ansteckend ist.


Muss leider auch absagen, da es bei uns ähnlich aussieht. Eric hat seit Dienstag schweres Fieber und meine bessere Hälfte zeigt auch schon erste Symptome.  

Riddick


----------



## Coffee (23. Februar 2007)

und von was reden wir hier? mumps? räteln? masern? flöhe? los sagt schon, oder diesen noro virus.

wird wohl dann ne eher kleine runde heute. schade. aber ich lass mri die pizza trotzdem schmecken *gg*

coffee


----------



## Riddick (23. Februar 2007)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> und von was reden wir hier? mumps? räteln? masern? flöhe? los sagt schon, oder diesen noro virus.


Die ersten Vier fallen schon mal weg; ob's tatsächlich der Noro-Virus ist, weiß ich nicht. Die Ärztin meinte nur, wenn's bis Montag nicht besser wird, muss 'ne Blutuntersuchung gemacht werden.  

Lasst's Euch trotzdem schmecken.


Riddick


----------



## Coffee (23. Februar 2007)

gute besserung an alle


coffee


----------



## Beerchen (23. Februar 2007)

Warum sind denn jetzt plötzlich alle krank   
Warum können die Bazillen nicht mal kollektiven Selbstmord begehen 

Auch von mir eine geballte Ladung "GUTE BESSERUNG" an alle 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## SpongeBob (23. Februar 2007)

Die haben alle Angst vor mir 

Gute Besserung an alle Erkrankten!


----------

